# B7800



## Napi (Jul 8, 2009)

I bought a well used B7800 a few months ago. It's an '04 model. The lift will pick up whatever I hook to it, but it comes up fast and there's not much in between adjustment. It leaks down quick and you have to wiggle the lift lever to stop a strain on the engine. It sounds sorta like a relief valve is cutting in.

Any ideas?

Thanks

login still acting up....


----------



## Kman (Jan 27, 2010)

There is a knob below the front of the seat you can adjust the speed with and actually turn it off if you want. As for the other issue trace the linkage down to see if anything is hampering it. B7800's have an inching valve which is different than a "regular" draft control.


----------



## Kman (Jan 27, 2010)

here is a pic


----------



## Kman (Jan 27, 2010)

will someone tell me how to post more than one pic in a thread, please.


----------

